

Sometimes the Paintbrush is Mightier than the Pen: Hiring a Star Web Designer - pchristensen
http://ourdoings.com/2008-02-12

======
brlewis
What I didn't mention is where I found that Paul Buchheit essay and a lot of
other very useful resources. Thanks news.yc!

